# Day of pier fishing



## CoreyG (May 2, 2017)

I'm from TN coming to visit a friend and her daughter the weekend of the 12th... wanted to take them fishing but I've never been pier fishing. I've been off shore as a kid but since just bass etc in ponds and lakes. Wanted to know what I was the best place to get bait and gear along with pointers... thinking of Pensacola pier since I can rent a rod, but have read their bait shop leaves a lot to be desired. Also don't want to spend a small fortune to go fishing for a few hours. Her daughter has only been once and it was a bad experience. I grew up fishing and loved it would like to give her the same kind of experience since she is 11. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

I would not even fool with trying to get bait. Go to tackle store or even walmart and buy some small, very shiny "gotcha" style lures or "glass minnow" lures or even large sabiki rigs- Anything shiny will work but its often really windy so hard to cast and work most lures. If youre wanting to fish for kings or the bigger fish on the end you can use a dead cigar minnow or hardtail or even catch a hardtail and throw him off the end, however it often gets crowded down there and can be difficult for a young or new angler to keep up with the constant casting and drifting without getting tangled every time. Good luck!


----------



## CoreyG (May 2, 2017)

Fish On! Thanks for the reply and help! Any direction is much appreciated. I just know how much I've enjoyed fishing my whole life and would really like for her to see it's an enjoyable experience


----------

